# Neve - Fim-de-semana - 12 e 13 de Janeiro de 2013



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2013 às 17:16)

Galeria de fotografias da queda de neve que ocorreu no fim-de-semana de 12 e 13 de Janeiro de 2013.

---------------

 Neve Serra da Estrela 13-01-2013


----------



## invent (12 Jan 2013 às 19:31)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Fotos da Serra da Estrela, partilhadas no facebook pelo SnowLândia Tuga.


----------



## jonaslor (12 Jan 2013 às 20:03)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*





(foto: Carlos Amaro)

Portela do Arão - Loriga, 1000 mts altitude. 17 horas e 45 minutos
Temperatura - 4.º C


----------



## Ronny (12 Jan 2013 às 21:13)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Parece que se confirma.. neve começa a acumular na Gralheira.. 

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2013 às 22:33)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Vim agora da Serra da Nogueira e o cenário é o seguinte:
Está a nevar apartir dos 900m e acumula a partir dos 1100m, nevava com intensidade, e verifica-se claramente o efeito orográfico, ou seja quando desci em Bragança está o céu limpo!


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*



ferreira5 disse:


> Vim agora da Serra da Nogueira e o cenário é o seguinte:
> Está a nevar apartir dos 900m e acumula a partir dos 1100m, nevava com intensidade, e verifica-se claramente o efeito orográfico, ou seja quando desci em Bragança está o céu limpo!



Bom registo, obrigado pelo esforço de ir à procura dela. A ver se passa aí em Bragança uma nuvem mais incontinente durante a madrugada


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2013 às 01:11)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*



Paula disse:


> http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html
> 
> Cenário bem bonito


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2013 às 14:59)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Por Melgaço, neve no solo em quantidade mais apreciável só a 1100 metros. Apesar de ter nevado durante a noite a 800 metros, a temperatura está demasiado alta para manter a neve no solo. A 1100 metros estavam cerca de +2ºC.



Fotos perto da Branda dos Portos  - Castro Laboreiro - cerca de 1100 metros de altitude.


----------



## Scuderia (13 Jan 2013 às 16:47)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Mais um que foi para estrada, Pitões da Junias com melhor aspecto.

Em Dezembro estava mais fraquinho


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2013 às 19:09)

Boas, deixo o meu contributo da subida a Serra no dia de hoje


----------



## jmac (14 Jan 2013 às 00:21)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Serra do Marão 13/01/2013 ás 16:45


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2013 às 00:23)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Boa noite

Ontem e hoje (domingo) por terras serranas da Estrela.
Ontem assisti a um bom evento de neve pelas 15h, *mesmo em frente à entrada do observatório meteorológico das Penhas Douradas*
A essa hora estava tudo seco, sem neve visível (apenas no ponto mais alto das Penhas com neve aqui e ali mas diminuta mesmo). Repentinamente a neve começou e rapidamente um manto branco se instalou por lá. O meu carro já deslizou um pouco à saída para a estrada principal e continuei com neve  pela estrada nacional cerca de 2 km (+\-) para além do desvio pela estrada florestal para Manteigas. Muito bom mesmo!
Como já imaginava, a cota de neve foi baixando, embora não assistisse a queda na *vila de Manteigas*.
Hoje pela manhã o cenário era muito agradável, observando neve nas zonas montanhosas adjacentes a Manteigas.
Pelo *vale glaciário do Zêzere*, avistei os primeiros sinais de neve no solo apenas aos 1000 mts (eram 10.30h), mas a acumulação na verdade começava perto dos 1200 mts de altitude.
O *Covão da Ametade* estava lindíssimo, luminoso e com acumulação decente, a permitir um belo passeio e brincadeiras mil
De seguida desloquei-me às *Penhas da Saúde* onde almocei junto ao hotel com o mesmo nome, existindo ali ainda alguma acumulação mas que estava a derreter razoavelmente rápido nas estradas e parques de alcatrão. O sol ainda ia brilhando, caindo por minutos "ice pellets" pelas 14h.
Segui rumo à Torre, mas ali o cenário era bravio, muito desagradável com vento muito forte, nevoeiro muito denso e cerca de -1,0ºC (termómetro do veículo), sem precipitação. Parei apenas uns segundos...
As vertentes Este da Serra estavam muito agradáveis, com sol por vezes a brilhar, com vento menos intenso e luminoso q.b. Decepcionante foi a vertente Oeste pelo nevoeiro denso, que apenas a cerca de 1 km do Sabugueiro deu lugar a céu muito nublado e sem sol.
























































Tenho um vídeo da queda de neve em frente ao observatório, mas coloco-o depois - tenho de fazer "corte e cose" e não tenho tempo...
Devo ter encontrado gente aqui do fórum por lá. Num Ford fiesta nas Penhas da saúde um termómetro em cima do tablier seria de um entusiasta como nós...
Alguém por lá?
Boa noite


----------



## jmac (14 Jan 2013 às 00:38)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Serra do Marão 13/01/2013 ás 16:42






cumps

Jmac


----------



## budah (14 Jan 2013 às 19:25)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*



Scuderia disse:


> Mais um que foi para estrada, Pitões da Junias com melhor aspecto.
> 
> Em Dezembro estava mais fraquinho



Boas colega.

Ontem também tive o prazer de ver esse cenário...esperava ver ainda mais neve, mas já fiquei contente.Só tive pena de não continuar caminho, dei a volta um pouco antes de chegar a Tourém.


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Jan 2013 às 21:08)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Pela serra dia fresco com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 4º e os 5º c ,sigo com 4.9ºc





Monte Colcurinho com cerca de 1249 mts ainda visivel o que resta da pouca neve que caiu.






Vista da Serra da Estela pela manhã , as nuvens a teimar em não sair.

Boas fotos da Estrela de do Marão.


----------



## Z13 (15 Jan 2013 às 00:55)

Belas imagens, que não sendo de um grande nevão... são sempre uma delícia!!!


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2013 às 14:59)

Sem dúvida que são excelentes registos!

Obrigado a todos pela partilha.

Já agora, ficam dois vídeos publicados por Rui Carvalho, no youtube, da neve no domingo nas Minas dos Carris, Gerês:


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2013 às 00:07)

Uma semana antes, quando lá estive, estavam limpinhas de neve...


----------



## Johnny (18 Jan 2013 às 17:35)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

.. com algum atraso...http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/


----------

